
Yokadi: CLI sqlite powered todo list - dannyrosen
https://github.com/agateau/yokadi
======
pmoriarty
For quick, brief, simple todo lists in the CLI, I prefer devtodo.[1] It's uses
a plain text file as its data store, and is as simple as you can possibly get.

For more complicated things I prefer taskwarrior[2] or org-mode.[3]

[1] - [http://swapoff.org/DevTodo](http://swapoff.org/DevTodo)

[2] - [http://taskwarrior.org](http://taskwarrior.org)

[3] - [http://www.orgmode.org](http://www.orgmode.org)

------
minhajuddin
Todo lists stored in a database seem like a bad idea because it becomes much
more difficult to share and sync it between computers. I wrote a todo list
manager in ruby
([https://github.com/minhajuddin/taskr)[1]](https://github.com/minhajuddin/taskr\)\[1\])
back in the day and used plain text files to store the data and timestamps for
ids and Dropbox to sync it between computers. It works really nicely. Also,
every person's workflow is different so getting your own todo list manager or
tweaking an existing one seems like a good idea.

[1]
[https://github.com/minhajuddin/taskr](https://github.com/minhajuddin/taskr)

~~~
watmough
This is a great point.

I do love sqlite, it really is awesome, but you had better _need_ what it
provides, since you are taking a 50x performance hit versus simply dumping an
object tree to a binary file.

If anyone is interested, I could try and dig up my notes from switching from
sqlite to NSArchive.

~~~
Something1234
I would be interested in those notes.

~~~
watmough
Sorry, I simply haven't been able to find them. However, the upshot was that
in my FemCal app, loading several months of entered fertility cycles went from
100's-1000's of milliseconds to just a few 100's.

The overall speedup when loading was about 50x, when using NSArchive versus
sqlite3. Neither implementation was or has been optimized, though I did try to
write the sqlite3 code as efficiently as possible, since it was clearly a
source of slowness from day 1.

